# top of software: Das sollten Empfänger von Mahnungen wissen



## sascha (13 Mai 2010)

> top of software.de: Das sollten Empfänger von Mahnungen wissen
> 
> Wirbel um top-of-software.de: Tausende Internetnutzer haben in den vergangenen Monaten Rechnungen oder Mahnungen der Antassia GmbH in Mainz bekommen. Wir zeigen, was Betroffene wissen müssen.



>> top of software: Das sollten Empfänger von Mahnungen wissen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## technofreak (3 Juni 2010)

*AW: top of software: Das sollten Empfänger von Mahnungen wissen*

Weitere Informationen hier >> 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...oftwaresammler-de-antassia-88.html#post311283


----------

